# Daily Routines...?



## Chrissie21 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi 

I have had my 11 week old cockapoo for 6 days now and I was wondering if anyone has a routine they stick to with theirs?
For me the only thing that is set in stone is meal times and we take the rest of the day as it comes but i've read that puppies need a consistent routine and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm doing it right.
What do you do?

Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good routine to me! Keep feeding times the same if you can but otherwise just go about your life as long as you pup is included she will be very happy. They fit in with your life style quite easily.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Routines are good .. but I agree with Karen and a new puppy needs to fit into your routine ... important things for a puppy, human company, lots of love, playtime, feeding times, walks and being part of a loving home ... 

There are certain routines which will help for example a night time routine for your puppy .. but really just enjoy your puppy and all the fun that comes with puppy ownership (wee accidents and chewing lol... and cuddles) xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a friend who just got a puppy 4 weeks ago. Like me she has lots of children so she has to have a strict routine for first thing in the morning, meal times and last thing at night, other than those times, during the day she go's with the flow and it seems to be working well for her.

I'm hoping to kind of do the same thing when ours arrives.


----------

